# Looking For Forum-based RPGs



## evolution_rex (Aug 15, 2016)

Does anyone know of any forum based RPGs that are less focused on writing and more one interesting gameplay? I like the concept of forum based RPGs but my attention span is too small (plus I'm busy) to continue writing the way they usually want. I know it's an odd request and I'm not sure I'll find what I'm looking for but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 15, 2016)

There are a few on this site, mainly Dragon's Egg and Huntresses Attack Monsters, but both of those seem to be on hiatus at the moment due to the GMs' lives being busy.


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 15, 2016)

Also interested ... I have a super busy life so usually I can't commit to posting every day with long RP descriptions so I don't usually join in unless I find a pretty casual one.


----------



## Devor (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't have any recommendations for you, but let us know if you find one you like.  I personally think it would be kind of cool to build a connection with another site.


----------



## evolution_rex (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm actually considering making one now, using a free-hosting forum. If anyone is interested, give me a PM and we can pass around ideas.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm considering bringing back the Quest of the Week. It's been a lot of years since I tried doing this and it never got anywhere. If there's enough interest I'm willing to give it another shot. Here's a sample of what I tried back then:




> *The Premise:*
> 
> Your character is about to embark on a great adventure!
> 
> ...



Your thoughts?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 16, 2016)

Ireth said:


> There are a few on this site, mainly Dragon's Egg and Huntresses Attack Monsters, but both of those seem to be on hiatus at the moment due to the GMs' lives being busy.


I'll likely begin ch.4 in a few days. I leave Canada tomorrow.


evolution_rex said:


> I'm actually considering making one now, using a free-hosting forum. If anyone is interested, give me a PM and we can pass around ideas.


I'm playing a game in which the GM invited players to his forum. (I won't advertise it since the GM invites players if he feels we're short.) Yeah, running a game on your own forum is a smart way to run it.

One lesson I learned: find a way to run a play-by-post game without the need of a map. The one I'm playing uses Pathfinder rules (core only), and instead of having a map, the GM sets the scene so we know how many potential enemies there are and whether we're in melee range or not. He started us at level 3, which was awesome. I had all the mounted combat feats I'd need to be awesome on a mount. It seems we gain a level each chapter, which is about the right pace.

Another smart move on the GM's part: he is harsh about failure, but so far our fails have resulted in the deaths of NPCs. The GM writes these failures so well, that I actually felt relieved when a fail simply meant I didn't get a legendary weapon. (Okay, no prize, but I didn't get anyone killed... *phew*) I think in a PbP game, it should not be easy for a player character to die. Not impossible, mind you, but survivable failures keep me coming back for more.


----------



## Devor (Aug 16, 2016)

Reaver said:


> I'm considering bringing back the Quest of the Week. It's been a lot of years since I tried doing this and it never got anywhere. If there's enough interest I'm willing to give it another shot. Here's a sample of what I tried back then:
> 
> - - -
> 
> Your thoughts?



^ I don't even remember these.  But I've been thinking of something really similar for a while now.  The only difference would be that it would be an established shared-world concept, and the prompts would have some shared starting point, like a flier at the Adventurer's Guild (ala the Quest for Glory series).  It would also run for up to a month instead of a week.

The idea being, anyone could make a character and play for a month, and not feel like they're making a massive commitment.  If you wanted to keep using the character every time you could.

I also like the idea of having the players direct much of the story, or even take turns being DM for the month.  I think that could take some of the weight off of running the game.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 16, 2016)

They're under Weekly Challenges. The idea was to write your own adventure. When I ran it (in 2012), I rolled a die to determine whether your action/decision would lead to a favorable or unfavorable outcome, and sometimes an extreme could be rolled: ideal outcome or humiliating defeat.

I don't know if Reaver has a different system in mind.


----------



## Devor (Aug 20, 2016)

Is a regular join-for-a-week/month RP quest something people would be interested in?


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 21, 2016)

Ireth said:


> There are a few on this site, mainly Dragon's Egg and Huntresses Attack Monsters, but both of those seem to be on hiatus at the moment due to the GMs' lives being busy.



Yes. I've been promised (again) that my life will be back to normal by the end of the month at the latest. Yesterday I received a notification that 12,000 documents had been assigned to me for review before the end of the month :/


----------



## Ireth (Aug 21, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> Yes. I've been promised (again) that my life will be back to normal by the end of the month at the latest. Yesterday I received a notification that 12,000 documents had been assigned to me for review before the end of the month :/



12,000?! That's insane!


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 21, 2016)

Ireth said:


> 12,000?! That's insane!



Yes, I'm hoping most of them will be clearly irrelevant and I can get through them fast. I've already reviewed around 15,000 since the summer started, but another 12,000 before August ends is going to be pushing it (though apparently we could ask the court to extend certain deadlines).


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 21, 2016)

Devor said:


> Is a regular join-for-a-week/month RP quest something people would be interested in?



I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 24, 2016)

You're welcome to join Huntresses Attack Monsters! for one chapter, and decide from there if you want to stick around for later chapters. I'm continuing an ongoing story, but you can come in as a new person without being the "weak link."

Chapters should last about a month.


----------

